
Amazon’s prepackaged Meal Kits are reportedly already on sale - tooba
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/18/15988408/amazon-prepackaged-meal-kits-on-sale-fresh-prime-blue-apron
======
mikestew
It was mentioned in the article, but man, that’s all Blue Apron needs right
now. And yesterday’s stock plunge reflects that, about a dollar drop on what
used to be a $7 stock.

------
tdeck
Has anyone tested whether consumers are sticking with these meal kit services
long term?

